# Tv android recommendations?



## JaneyO

Now we've sort of got used to life without satellite tv, I was wondering how everyone is finding their android or whatever boxes. We've been using a kindle fire HD with filmon, works pretty well, cable to the tv. We were thinking of getting a remote control box but there seem to be so many problems out there I just read the reviews and give up. We only want to watch tv in SD, not bothered about films and sport, only have 4-6 internet speed. One that is good with the in house wifi- and some are not- and preferably updates automatically. Needs to be easy to set up and use out of the box, don't mention flashing I thought that was something else entirely! Must work with BBC I player though, and preferably available from Amazon.es. If anyone out there has this bit of kit and has found it reliable please advise! Thanks.


----------



## thrax

I've read so many good and bad reviews of all the various bits of kit available we decided to stick with our original plan and not watch much TV. One thing the Beeb has done for us is to make us watch more Spanish TV which of course helps with the language. But our 4 year old loves it as he now understands Spanish far better than we do.

I will point out that our solution is, at the moment, SKY on demand. We feel very grateful that this excellent system allows us to still not watch any soaps.


----------



## Alcalaina

I believe that to use the BBC i-player you have access to the internet via a proxy server (VPN) which hides the fact that you don't live in the UK. For copyright reasons (!?) it's not available to people living abroad. The alternative is to get get the i-player app and pay a subscription, but this only works on Apple products (iPad, iPhone). Then plug your iPad into the TV using an HDMI cable.

https://www.youtube.com/user/BBCiplayerglobal


----------



## JaneyO

Alcalaina said:


> I believe that to use the BBC i-player you have access to the internet via a proxy server (VPN) which hides the fact that you don't live in the UK. For copyright reasons (!?) it's not available to people living abroad. The alternative is to get get the i-player app and pay a subscription, but this only works on Apple products (iPad, iPhone). Then plug your iPad into the TV using an HDMI cable.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/BBCiplayerglobal


I use BBC iplayer no problem with the laptop plugged in to the Tv with Hola unblocker. I disable it when I'm not using it as it seems to slow the computer down though. Don't know if you can use hola on an android device


----------



## calpeflyer

What about the Chromecast " dongle " ?

Plugs into an HDMI slot on the TV and links to a wi fi router . 
Android apps on your smartphone or Android tablet connect to several channels including BBC i player.
Or cast from the computer if no one is using it.
Will still need to use the VPN stuff to get a UK IP address though - free services are out there I believe.


----------



## calpeflyer

Forgot to add - I think it is available in Spain on Amazon for Euro 35


----------



## baldilocks

Beware of rip-off merchants who want to charge you something like €250 for the box plus so much per month, then again per year. You can get the box from the UK on e-bay (go to Goopi shop) for less than £70 a one-off payment and that is it. I know of others who have paid out the £250 and then have to pay something like £25 per month. for the same thing.

Ours cost £69 and that's it.


----------



## JaneyO

baldilocks said:


> Beware of rip-off merchants who want to charge you something like €250 for the box plus so much per month, then again per year. You can get the box from the UK on e-bay (go to Goopi shop) for less than £70 a one-off payment and that is it. I know of others who have paid out the £250 and then have to pay something like £25 per month. for the same thing.
> 
> Ours cost £69 and that's it.


I know about the rip off merchants there are people here who have fallen for them, thy don't even give you that many channels! I'm happy enough with hola/iplayer and flimon all for free I would just quite like my kindle back to read my books - and a remote would be nice so I can get rid of the cables. Will have a look at the goopi - thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina

JaneyO said:


> I use BBC iplayer no problem with the laptop plugged in to the Tv with Hola unblocker. I disable it when I'm not using it as it seems to slow the computer down though. Don't know if you can use hola on an android device


Yes, Hola is a VPN that hides your IP address. My OH (who was a network engineer in a past life) had a look and decided it had too many security risks, same as all the free VPNs. Can't remember the technical details but I'm not allowed to install it!


----------



## Glasgow Billy

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, Hola is a VPN that hides your IP address. My OH (who was a network engineer in a past life) had a look and decided it had too many security risks, same as all the free VPNs. Can't remember the technical details but I'm not allowed to install it!


I am sure with an android box and having XMBC pre installed you can watch anything from anywhere. 

I have watched Australian, US and Canadian Live TV in the uk. The list of movies and tv series is endless as well as all pay per view sports. 

Has anyone tried XMBC in Spain and can confirm? This is the method i want to use when i arrive in Spain later in the year. 

Android boxes come with this pre-installed in the UK and range from £35-£160+ and there is a huge choice on ebay.co.uk

Im not too fussed about Live UK TV myself, but having access to watch some series on demand via XMBC is all i need.


----------



## mrypg9

What's ' Sky on Demand'?


----------



## tarot650

Glasgow Billy said:


> I am sure with an android box and having XMBC pre installed you can watch anything from anywhere.
> 
> I have watched Australian, US and Canadian Live TV in the uk. The list of movies and tv series is endless as well as all pay per view sports.
> 
> Has anyone tried XMBC in Spain and can confirm? This is the method i want to use when i arrive in Spain later in the year.
> 
> Android boxes come with this pre-installed in the UK and range from £35-£160+ and there is a huge choice on ebay.co.uk
> 
> Im not too fussed about Live UK TV myself, but having access to watch some series on demand via XMBC is all i need.


Have a look on IPTV Spain on facebook.the guy who started the group is Kenton Smith.Android boxes are only as good as your internet speed.the faster your internet the better they run. A lot of people say they are brilliant and a lot of people say they are more trouble than they are worth and you also have the Raspberry Pi.I think one of the best guys for info is Sat who regularly posts on here.As for XBMC it's not rocket science to put this on an android box.


----------



## Horlics

I'd recommend attaching a computer to the TV. It could be a laptop, as somebody else has said, but I prefer a small box like an Apple Mac Mini. A suitable one sells for < 200 on eBay.

I like the computer option for its versatility. You have a huge range of options as to which software you use. For easy control from the couch, Plex is a good package.


----------



## baldilocks

Horlics said:


> I'd recommend attaching a computer to the TV. It could be a laptop, as somebody else has said, but I prefer a small box like an Apple Mac Mini. A suitable one sells for < 200 on eBay.
> 
> I like the computer option for its versatility. You have a huge range of options as to which software you use. For easy control from the couch, Plex is a good package.


I hope you're getting a cut of that 200 - you can get them for less than £70 with no recurring charges.


----------



## Horlics

Sadly not, because I would have a few quid if I was. Quite a few Mini's have been sold after friends looked at my setup.

Of course, cheaper options are available. Mercedes sell a lot of cars despite there being much cheaper options.




baldilocks said:


> I hope you're getting a cut of that 200 - you can get them for less than £70 with no recurring charges.


----------



## sat

mrypg9 said:


> What's ' Sky on Demand'?


Their catch up service - which also offer a preview service ie programmes before they are sohow in sky channels.


----------



## baldilocks

Horlics said:


> Sadly not, because I would have a few quid if I was. Quite a few Mini's have been sold after friends looked at my setup.
> 
> Of course, cheaper options are available. Mercedes sell a lot of cars despite there being much cheaper options.


But the one I have referred to is bought by Brit resellers here in Spain for less than 70 quid then resold at over €200 with either a recurring monthly or annual charge.


----------



## Horlics

Ah, well that's not the case with me. I am simply offering a suggestion based on my satisfaction with the setup I mentioned. I'm not involved in this business.

Whether spending 70 or 200 (or 200 on something that can be obtained for 70), it's worth looking at all the options. Sadly there have been times when I've bought the low cost option only to wish later that I'd thrown more money at the problem.



baldilocks said:


> But the one I have referred to is bought by Brit resellers here in Spain for less than 70 quid then resold at over €200 with either a recurring monthly or annual charge.


----------



## tarot650

Horlics said:


> Ah, well that's not the case with me. I am simply offering a suggestion based on my satisfaction with the setup I mentioned. I'm not involved in this business.
> 
> Whether spending 70 or 200 (or 200 on something that can be obtained for 70), it's worth looking at all the options. Sadly there have been times when I've bought the low cost option only to wish later that I'd thrown more money at the problem.


or you can get this one ZOTAC ZBOX ID18


----------



## Horlics

I'll order a new Skoda at the same time ;-)



soulboy said:


> or you can get this one ZOTAC ZBOX ID18


----------



## tarot650

Horlics said:


> I'll order a new Skoda at the same time ;-)


Well if you like a skip on wheels that's up to you.LOL.


----------



## Alcalaina

Given the demise of the Spanish TDT channels (Xplora etc) i've ordered an Android 4.2 box with XBMC pre-installed and Filmon, Mashup etc all set up within the XBMC interface. 

We will use an ethernet cable to connect it to the router, as this apparently gives a better result than wifi. We have speeds of between 3 and 6 mb so should be OK.

Total cost including a mini keyboard/touchpad to navigate (better than using the supplied remote) - €95.

I'll let you know in a week or so whether it works!


----------



## Alcalaina

OK I said I'd report back on the Android box so here goes.

The hardware all works - connected to TV with HDMI cable (provided) and router with ethernet.

Almost impossible to navigate with the remote, but the mini keyboard/touchpad (bought separately) is great.

XBMC is pants. Nothing inside it works, not even Youtube. The customer service droid tells me it's because some services are blocked by my ISP, which is not the case. I can watch FilmOn on my PC (same ISP) without any problems.

He sent me a link to a video with instructions on how to reinstall Mashup (one of the TV streaming apps inside XBMC), but it looks hideously complicated and life's too short. 

However, within the regular browser I can access YouTube and FilmOn and they are OK. Not brilliant, but certainly as good as on the PC.

So in short, as a device for turning your TV into a giant Android tablet and watching stuff online, it's fine, but you do need a wireless keyboard. It's also excellent for watching/listening to audio and video files from a thumb drive, as it has four USB inputs. It plays AVI, MP4 and MKV video formats in HD quality with no problem.


----------



## slatts

I have just connected an android player bought in the UK it works well, the picture on Filmon is not HD however watchable, to get Iplayer or 4 OD etc. you do need to get a VPN as the box will show its IP address as Spain for example but you can get VPNs for free although they usually run out after a week, there are some that only cost 6.99 a year that are fine to use. I bought my box from Androidplayer UK direct and they offer a great back up via email whereas buying from a third party can make dealing with any tech problems difficult to say the least They will ship to Spain if needed


----------



## Alcalaina

slatts said:


> I have just connected an android player bought in the UK it works well, the picture on Filmon is not HD however watchable, to get Iplayer or 4 OD etc. you do need to get a VPN as the box will show its IP address as Spain for example but you can get VPNs for free although they usually run out after a week, there are some that only cost 6.99 a year that are fine to use. I bought my box from Androidplayer UK direct and they offer a great back up via email whereas buying from a third party can make dealing with any tech problems difficult to say the least They will ship to Spain if needed


You need a paid subscription to FilmOn to get HD quality I believe? I'm watching it in SD and it's not too bad. We'll see how much we actually use it before forking out - I suspect very little, once the novelty wears off!


----------



## baldilocks

I got ours from Goopi in the UK £69 and no further payments. It was a little confusing on how to get started but, once mastered, it is fine. Ours is set up with ethernet cable and the output is split to go to the DVD recorder and to the TV direct so that we can either record or watch. We also have the adjacent PC connected to the TV which enables us to watch one channel on the TV while recording another. We also have a TDT aerial for what Spanish channels we have left. In addition we still have a satellite dish for when the dust dies down and we can see what we can get off that.

Some people we know paid €199 plus so much per month and others have an annual fee - for what? - exactly the same as us for a one-off £69!


----------



## VFR

baldilocks said:


> I hope you're getting a cut of that 200 - you can get them for less than £70 with no recurring charges.


Specsavers have a sale on at present.


----------



## mlka

If watching xbmc through the android box try istream, it's very good.

Mashup is good as well but the site that it resides has changed so make sure you are pointing to the right one.


Look for instructions on YouTube they are pretty good.


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> I got ours from Goopi in the UK £69 and no further payments. It was a little confusing on how to get started but, once mastered, it is fine. Ours is set up with ethernet cable and the output is split to go to the DVD recorder and to the TV direct so that we can either record or watch. We also have the adjacent PC connected to the TV which enables us to watch one channel on the TV while recording another. We also have a TDT aerial for what Spanish channels we have left. In addition we still have a satellite dish for when the dust dies down and we can see what we can get off that.
> 
> Some people we know paid €199 plus so much per month and others have an annual fee - for what? - exactly the same as us for a one-off £69!


Sorry if you've said this already, but what are you using on your Android box to watch live TV? Are you accessing FilmOn or something via a web browser or did you download an app? Are you using a VPN?

My elderly neighbours bought a MAG250 IPTV box for €250 including a year's subscription to UK TV channels, which they can also record on the box and watch later. They get an English-speaking help line in Málaga and someone on hand to fix any problems. They aren't at all technically savvy and it saves them a lot of hassle. For them, it's worth the extra money.


----------



## mlka

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry if you've said this already, but what are you using on your Android box to watch live TV? Are you accessing FilmOn or something via a web browser or did you download an app? Are you using a VPN?
> 
> My elderly neighbours bought a MAG250 IPTV box for €250 including a year's subscription to UK TV channels, which they can also record on the box and watch later. They get an English-speaking help line in Málaga and someone on hand to fix any problems. They aren't at all technically savvy and it saves them a lot of hassle. For them, it's worth the extra money.


You can buy a andriod TV box for 70 pound install film on for free and watch uk tv on that, works a charm.


----------



## stevelin

Can also download several apps from google app store cool mates TV,is a good one. Still uses Filmon but dosnt seem to buffer quite as much if internet a bit slow. Also Mudbro has lots of sports channels as well as the usual BBC etc


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry if you've said this already, but what are you using on your Android box to watch live TV? Are you accessing FilmOn or something via a web browser or did you download an app? Are you using a VPN?
> 
> My elderly neighbours bought a MAG250 IPTV box for €250 including a year's subscription to UK TV channels, which they can also record on the box and watch later. They get an English-speaking help line in Málaga and someone on hand to fix any problems. They aren't at all technically savvy and it saves them a lot of hassle. For them, it's worth the extra money.


Go to "XBMC"; select "Videos"; then Video Add-ons and up comes Filmon. No VPN needed just straight off the net. Down in my little office I use the PC either via Camposat (if I only want UK TV) or Filmon if I want other countries. I do tend to find that Camposat gives slightly better quality. But on the other hand I very rarely watch TV except for certain programmes that catch my eye.


----------



## ricardoylucia

We bought an Android box direct from China and it works a dream...cost us under £60 including P & P.. and was delivered in 3 weeks...ever so easy to set up...no need to record as if we miss anything, we can catch up later via XBMC. We also bought an Airmouse direct from China for just under £11 including P & P. The Airmouse was delivered in 2 weeks.

We use Camposat.tv for Filmon and XBMC for films and other programmes we have missed over the years.

But one thing that is required is a very good download speed to your router. We live in Sabariego a very small village in Jaen and we are now on wifi. We are on 8 mega download, which splits to about 3 to 4 mega for the Android box and 4 to 5 mega for the computer..

We do not watch anything in HD as filmon in SD is quite good.


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> Go to "XBMC"; select "Videos"; then Video Add-ons and up comes Filmon. No VPN needed just straight off the net. Down in my little office I use the PC either via Camposat (if I only want UK TV) or Filmon if I want other countries. I do tend to find that Camposat gives slightly better quality. But on the other hand I very rarely watch TV except for certain programmes that catch my eye.


Ah right. Unfortunately Although I bought the box with XBMC preinstalled, nothing inside it is working, including FilmOn! They've offered me a refund but as I've found a workaround (FilmOn and YouTube via the browser) I will keep it and not bother with XBMC. 

To be honest I hardly ever watch UK TV either. It's all pretty dire apart from the occasional good drama series, especially the Nordic Noir stuff, and I can download torrents for those. The best TV these days is coming from Netflix and HBO.


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> Ah right. Unfortunately Although I bought the box with XBMC preinstalled, nothing inside it is working, including FilmOn! They've offered me a refund but as I've found a workaround (FilmOn and YouTube via the browser) I will keep it and not bother with XBMC.
> 
> To be honest I hardly ever watch UK TV either. It's all pretty dire apart from the occasional good drama series, especially the Nordic Noir stuff, and I can download torrents for those. The best TV these days is coming from Netflix and HBO.


I have "discovered" BBC4 which has had some really interesting stuff on lately, e.g 
Tomorrow 9pm pur time Lost cities of the Ancients 1 of 3
Thursday 9pm our time Earth in orbit around the sun 2 of 3
Saturday 9pm our time Byzantium: a Tale of three cities. 3 of 3


----------



## ricardoylucia

baldilocks said:


> I have "discovered" BBC4 which has had some really interesting stuff on lately, e.g
> Tomorrow 9pm pur time Lost cities of the Ancients 1 of 3
> Thursday 9pm our time Earth in orbit around the sun 2 of 3
> Saturday 9pm our time Byzantium: a Tale of three cities. 3 of 3



We watch a lot of BBC 4 ...nearly every night including weekends there is something worth viewing..


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> I have "discovered" BBC4 which has had some really interesting stuff on lately, e.g
> Tomorrow 9pm pur time Lost cities of the Ancients 1 of 3
> Thursday 9pm our time Earth in orbit around the sun 2 of 3
> Saturday 9pm our time Byzantium: a Tale of three cities. 3 of 3


Thanks for the tip - just downloading the torrents for the Lost Cities series now! They are also on YouTube. Looks like BBC4 is recycling all the interesting documentaries from the archive - a bit like TVE2 on Spanish TV.


----------

